
America’s largest corporations loot black communities - known
https://www.trtworld.com/opinion/how-america-s-largest-corporations-loot-black-communities-36867/
======
lazylizard
Just saying. CoreCivic, mtc , geo group are not Starbucks, Victoria’s Secret
and Target, nevermind exxon, apple , amazon... Ok maybe the limited is not
doing so well.. But yeah, they're not even garda, g4s, prosegur... Like, maybe
the sense of scale is a bit off?

